# CPU Empfehlung



## BlueIce84 (11. September 2012)

Hallo Allerseits!

Da mein System nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist müsste ich mal wieder nachrüsten.
Da meine Priorität fürs Geld ausgeben im Bereich PC-Hardware nicht so hoch liegt, suche ich für kleines Geld was gescheites.
Habe mich nun schon etwas belesen und konnte meine Auswahl auf zwei CPU's beschränken.

Da wäre der aktuelle AMD FX-4170 und der etwas betagtere Phenom II X4 965 BE.
Leider finde ich keinen gescheiten Vergleich der beiden deshalb hier der Thread. Sollte ich zu dem älteren greifen oder zu dem neueren der jedoch nicht wirklich so super Kritiken (dank der Architektur) erhalten hat.

Wichtig wäre mir die Leistung bei aktuellen Games und auch das ich nicht in einem Jahr wieder nachrüsten muss.
Oder gibt es vielleicht in dem Preissegment (CPU + MB ca. 200€) bessere Alternativen?


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2012)

_Also wenn wir über zocken reden, dann aufjeden Fall der Phenom II 965._

_Entweder : _

_Phenom II 965 + ASRock 970 Extreme3 + 8GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9_

_oder_

_i3 2120 + ASRock B75 Pro3 + 8GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9_

_-------_

_Oder hast du noch RAM? Dann kannst du den natürlich von der "Liste" streichen._


----------



## BlueIce84 (11. September 2012)

Ja, mir gehts ums zocken, für Bürokram reicht mein jetziger noch 
Danke dir für die Tipps.
RAM habe ich noch nicht, aber der war in dem Betrag auch nicht mit eingerechnet.
Den i3 habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst nur bin ich mir da nicht so sicher ob er wirklich eine vergleichbare Leistung bringt wie z.B. der Phenom

*//EDIT:*
Ok, habe mich nochmal mit dem i3 beschäftigt. Der wirds wohl nun werden. Soll ja der "Geheim-Tipp" fürs gaming sein. Zumindest was das Preissegment anbelangt.

Danke dir painschkes!


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2012)

_Dann aber aufjeden Fall einen der neuen dann..hab vergessen das es die schon gibt..also i3 3220 oder sowas in der Art. :-)_


----------



## wowfighter (11. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann aber aufjeden Fall einen der neuen dann..hab vergessen das es die schon gibt..also i3 3220 oder sowas in der Art. :-)_



Gib es zu du willst, die süße kleine Ivy boykottieren


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Gib es zu du willst, die süße kleine Ivy boykottieren



Naja, wer jetzt ne Ivy hat braucht nicht zu Sandy wechseln. Wer nicht mal ne Ivy hat, kann auch gleich zur Sandy greifen.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. September 2012)

Nur mal aus Neugier.
Was für Hardware hast du momentan ?


----------



## BlueIce84 (11. September 2012)

Im Moment noch ein AMD Athlon 64 x2 5600+ der auf einem ASRock AliveDual-eSATA2 steckt und von 4 GB DDR2 800 begleitet wird.
Läuft nun schon 4 Jahre so.


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Und Garfikkarte?


----------



## BlueIce84 (11. September 2012)

Eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 oc


----------



## Varitu (12. September 2012)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mir den 965er holen, den dein Board auch unterstützt und gut ists. Den für mehr wird erstmal eine neue Grafikkarte fällig.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## eMJay (12. September 2012)

Die Grafikkarte kann er sich dann später noch holen.
Was bring ihm das wenn er sich jetzt eine CPU+Rest zur seiner Grafikkarte kauft. 
Dann muss der wieder neuen CPU+ Rest und eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2012)

Was redeste Vari? - darauf läuft selbst BF3 noch sehr geil !


----------



## Varitu (13. September 2012)

Mit der 5770? Ich hab auch eine und die Leistung find eich nicht gerade herausragend. Zumindest wenn man mit vielen Details in hoher Auflösung spielen will.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

Spiele auf hoch und in voll hd


----------



## Nyume (13. September 2012)

Jetzt kommts nur noch auf die fps an, die du damit erreichst


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

24 FPS reichen aus, mehr gehen eh nicht, wenn man in 3D spielt über einen 3D Fernseher xD

Ich müsste echt mal ausprobieren, in 3d zu zocken über meinen Projektor ... Aber mit 24 Hz vermutlich nicht so die tolle Idee


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

ist die HD5770 nicht in etwa äquivalent zur GTX460?

Mit der konnte ich auch BF3 damals schon flüssig zocken, hohe Details und Full HD


----------



## BlueIce84 (13. September 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mir den 965er holen, den dein Board auch unterstützt und gut ists. Den für mehr wird erstmal eine neue Grafikkarte fällig.
> 
> Gruß Varitu



Die Überlegung scheint erstmal nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich CPU und RAM aufrüste bin ich, dank des teuren DDR2, auch bei 190€ und damit lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Varitu (13. September 2012)

Hi,

dann solltst aber auch schreiben daß du deinen RAM auch aufrüsten willst. Dann würde ich zum Intel i3 raten, wenn das Budget nicht für einen i5 reicht. Ich dachte es geht dir nur darum die reine CPU Power nach oben zu treiben. 

@Konov,

eine 5770 ist langsamer als eine GTX460.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> @Konov,
> 
> eine 5770 ist langsamer als eine GTX460.



Ok, das würde auch den Preisunterschied von rund 20 Euro erklären, laut Google ^^

Wobei ich net weiß ob die Leistung den Preisunterschied rechtfertigt.


----------



## Ol@f (13. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ok, das würde auch den Preisunterschied von rund 20 Euro erklären, laut Google ^^
> 
> Wobei ich net weiß ob die Leistung den Preisunterschied rechtfertigt.


Kann man deutlich besser übertakten.

Edit. Wobei man so eine Karte eh nur noch gebraucht kaufen würde..


----------



## Axiome (13. September 2012)

Tomshardware.com

Schau dir dort die jeweiligen CPU/GPU Charts an. Dann hast du ein Gefühl dafür wo du am meisten Leistung für deine €s bekommst.


----------



## BlueIce84 (2. Oktober 2012)

Da bin ich wieder. 

Habe mich für den Phenom II x4 965 BE entschieden. Dazu nen Asus µATX Board, 8GB Corsair RAM und weil ich im Kaufrausch war nen neues Gehäuse 
Was soll ich sagen? Die CPU rennt, trotz dass sie schon etwas älter ist, einfach super!
*Danke an alle für eure Tipps!*

Jedoch etwas Ernüchterung gab es bei Guild Wars 2. Hier komme ich mit den automatischen Einstellungen auf 50-65 FPS. *ABER* es gibt aller 1-2 sekunden einen Ruckler (trotz gleichbleibender FPS). Egal ob ich allein im Wald stehe oder in der Stadt.
Wenn ich die FPS auf 30 beschränke läuft es flüssig. Woran kann das bitte liegen? Habe viel an den Einstellungen rum gespielt jedoch keine Veränderung. Nur die FPS Limitierung hat geholfen. Hat da wer ne Erklärung?


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Oktober 2012)

Schalt mal Vertikale Synchronisation in deinen Grafikeinstellungen ein.


----------



## BlueIce84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich schon versucht. Bringt allerdings leider nichts.
Macht für mich den Eindruck als würde ich mich durch die Welt laggen...


----------



## eMJay (6. Oktober 2012)

ATI oder NVidia Karte?

Bei ATI versuche mal den 12.9 Beta Treiber


----------



## BlueIce84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ok, teste ich mal und meld mich wieder. Danke.


----------



## BlueIce84 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiss nu worans lag. Der fähige Mitarbeiter im PC Shop hat mir einen falschen CPU Lüfter mitgegeben. Die Temperatur stieg gern mal auf 70°C. Nachdem ich jetzt nen anderen verbaut hab, läuft alles super.


----------

